# RIP Harley



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Harley wasn't a GSD but a kitty they loved tormenting a GSD(Midnite). From the day Midnite came home Harley decided not to like him and it drove Midnite nuts. Harley didn't back down and continued doing whatever he wanted. Harley was around for a short 8.5 years and loved dearly by the whole family. He started out as my nephews kitten and then I took him into my home. He ended up being close to my son. He would meow at his door until he pet him or let him in. He was kinda depressed when my son went to college but got so excited when he came home. He was a healthy cat, he never had to go to the vet for anything. He didn't lose any weight, he was eating, drinking, and playing as of this morning. I came home from work and did my usual evening routine. I fed the dogs and was going over some spreadsheets in the kitchen when I heard a weird bark from Midnite. I said don't bark at the cat(Midnite always barks at them) but Midnite was acting weird this time. He came running to me, cried and went back by the gate. I tell Midnite let it go(he can be persistent) then I noticed he was moving the gate and had his nose to the ground crying. It was odd so I proceeded carefully, I seen the cat and thought it was odd for him to be there. I will never forget seeing him there not breathing. At first I couldn't move, Midnite was crying and nudging me and the cat-I couldn't move. I called the vet and they were closing but stayed open for me to drop off my Harley I called my son and he wasn't happy. He said mom I know he can't hear you but tell him I love him...I can't stop crying. It looks like something was wrong with him and he was trying to come downstairs for help and collapsed. I'm still in shock and my heart hurts. I'm amazed that in the end it was Midnite that found him and knew something was wrong and came and got me. I always thought they hated each other but it seems that Midnite really did care. Run free Harley, you will be missed and always loved


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

i am so sorry, Lisa :-(


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It's hard to lose critters. Midnight was smart to come and get you. It is too bad that nothing could be done, but sometimes that just is how it is. It doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Harley!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry Lisa,RIP Harley&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Sleep isn't going to come to soon here. I've always said Midnite was a great dog, but after seeing what he did tonite I see him in a whole new light. He is truly a special dog

Here is my Harley


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I wish there was something more I could do to help ease the pain. Having seeing pics of your kitty room and knowing how dedicated to your pets you are, I have no doubt Harley lived an exceptional and well lived life with you.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kitty's have an amazingly frustrating way of hiding illness until it's too late. 

I glad Midnight alerted you to Harley's distress. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Harley was a very handsome guy. RIP Harley.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was a cute kitty.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Harley.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just saw this, I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how traumatic that must have been!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry Lisa. Cats weasel their way into your heart and take a big chunk when they go. RIP Harley


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Harley


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your and your family's loss of Harley. Run free Harley run free. Give Midnite a hug.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

This made my heart so sad. Having just recently lost our kitty.. this hits home. I am so so sorry for your loss. Thinking about you guys at this time. :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry for all of you!

Moms


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lisa.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im sorry to hear about the loss of Harley. He was a cute kitty cat and even though his life was short, he lived a great one.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sometimes we just don't know there is anything wrong and it takes us by such sad surprise. Your kitty was much loved I know and will wait at the Rainbow Bridge with all the rest of the loved animals there. One day you will all be together again.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Thinking of you. :hug: RIP Harley.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am very sorry, Lombardo, it's heartbreaking every time it happens. Hold your memories of Harley close, and then he will never really die. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He was very young! Do they have any idea what was wrong? It's awful that you lost him so unexpectedly and I'm so sorry. I love my rotten Sienna dearly and would hate to lose her. I will be thinking about you guys.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the sudden loss of your kitty.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words. Everytime I think about it I cry and I get a sick feeling in my stomach. My son is not doing well, he doesn't even want to come home because the cat not being here to follow him and meow at him is making him really depressed. He calls and says how are you doing, I say I'm ok, how about you? He says not good, I was just sitting at work and I started crying--so I start to talk to him about it and he tells me I can't talk I gotta go. This is going to take some time. I'm going to get a nice urn and let him keep Harley in his room. I don't think he thought it would effect him the way it is, I knew it would.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I recently lost my kitty Maggie to throat cancer. I was feeding her baby food to get her to eat something. It just got to the point where she was in to much pain to make her go on. It's always heartbreaking to have to make the choice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry your son is so upset about losing his cat. My son was 15 when we lost our 15 year old Siamese. It was rough on him. We got Sushi when my son was a baby and they grew up together. It's doubly tough being upset yourself, and then sad for your son. I'm really sorry. I'm still dealing with losing Sage two months ago, so I get it. Hang in there.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.....I love my cats just as much as my dogs and it is just as hard to lose them.....

run free Harley - my Jeremiah, Kami, Kalli, Shy, Bear, Cleo and Kinu along with so many others are there to meet you...

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry. ((((hugs))))


----------

